# Anyone looking for Subs in lower fairfield county



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone looking for Subs in lower fairfield county insured own truck reliable


----------



## Tclandscape9 (Dec 24, 2016)

What kind of rate are you looking for?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its neg 60 to 75 hr


----------

